# Parallels Desktop installation de Windows automatique



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (4 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Quand on crée une machine virtuelle avec l'app "Parallels Desktop" et qu'on installe le Windows 11 par défaut de "Parallels Desktop" il l'installe automatiquement Windows mais il crée le même Nom de l'utilisateur de l'hôte   
Comment faire avant l'installation de ne pas m'être ce nom mais de choisir le nom que l'on veut m'être ?
Si non peut-être qu'il faut l'installer manuellement Windows en choisissant l'iso en question ?

Merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## edenpulse (4 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Si non peut-être qu'il faut l'installer manuellement Windows en choisissant l'iso en question ?


Exactement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (4 Juillet 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Exactement


J'ai testé manuellement mais il m'est toujours le nom de l'Hôte


----------



## edenpulse (4 Juillet 2022)

Le nom peut se modifier directement dans Windows n’importe quand.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (4 Juillet 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Le nom peut se modifier directement dans Windows n’importe quand.


Oui d'accord, mais si on change le nom depuis Windows le dossier Utilisateur ne changera pas donc il y aura des problèmes au niveau des apps


----------

